# In for my operation tomoro but im worried



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Im having a double hernia repair operation tomoro but im so worried as im not allowed to lift anything heavy for about a month or 2, todays heat has worried me on how my buns are going to cope in the shed!!
I have a fan in there but its only circulating hot air!!

My husband isnt fond of rabbits and wouldnt know how to even pick 1 up properly!!
Ive contemplated cancelling the op due to the heat but ive waited months for this!

Really worried.


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh I do feel for you. I think you should go ahead with the op., for goodness sake don't cancel it, there will always be a problem of some sort to get over if you put it off. Your hubby is still going to have to manage isn't he, the only thing of course is the heat and I honestly can't think of a way round that one, unless you could afford a portable air con. system? 
Hopefully hubby will come through for you and your bunnies, fingers crossed. Best of luck.


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Could you fill the freezer with bottles of water to put in the shed? That would help keep them cool. Do you have any friends who
would know how to look after the bunnies?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Can you not get any of your friends to help? I hope everything goes ok x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

For those who are interested...
I am home now, op went well although i am really sore.
buns were fine, leila and marc sorted them.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Glad everything went well for you. Go check out the pic of Dylan to take your mind off the soreness!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hugs - rest up, glad you ok x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Glad it went well, take it easy x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad it went well Frags  hope you are not sore for too long 
That was good of Leila and Marc 
Is Leila your eldest daughter? I am good with the buns, not so much with the kids!

*Heidi*


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi get well soon :thumbup: im feeling lots better after my surgery i was worried my lot wouldnt feed Bobby right or take him out as much as me but was worried for nothing


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Glad to hear all went well. See, ur family are not as hopeless as you thought they were ???!?  Mm, well, I bet you were glad you were back after one day anyway!!  Get well soon.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

How you feeling today Frags? Hope your doing well, haven't seen much of you sine the op.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

i had double hernias done when I was about 6 or 7 and as far as I can remember they heeled quite quick, but then again they gave me too much anasetic, so I was sparko for ages aha x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Get well soon hun x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ahh glad to hear your ok hun  x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

ouch! hope ur making a good recovery frags take it easy xxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey all
Feeling ALOT better, went out for dinner today with my husband and kids and then we went for a walk around a country park. Was a really lovely day and im feeling great! My daughter did my hair and make up and i wore a lovely maxi dress so felt really pretty.

My daughter cleaned all the hutches out yesterday, my 2 girls have been such a help with my buns.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Glad to hear your feeling better x

Bless your girls for helping. I bet they will be well spoilt when you are back on your feet


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> Hey all
> Feeling ALOT better, went out for dinner today with my husband and kids and then we went for a walk around a country park. Was a really lovely day and im feeling great! My daughter did my hair and make up and i wore a lovely maxi dress so felt really pretty.
> 
> My daughter cleaned all the hutches out yesterday, my 2 girls have been such a help with my buns.


Glad to hear your feeling better sweety and how lovely of your kids to clean out the buns hope you continue to get better remember to rest up xxx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad you are feeling much better Frags  Its good of the girls to be helping out with the buns  Takes the worry away for you and helps you relax more 

I know you are bored but keep resting! Enjoy the break 

*Heidi*


----------

